# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  "الأخوة في الله يا لها من نعمة " – أحمد وليد ملحم

## ابو حفصة الشامي

"الأخوة في الله يا لها من نعمة " – أحمد وليد ملحم									
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين .
أما بعد : ما أجملها من أخوة ، وما أروعها من نفحات إيمانية عذبة ، يستشعرها الأخ تجاه أخيه .. فتسري في عروقه سريان الماء الزلال بعد فورة عطش شديد ، فيثلج صدره ، ويروى ضمأه ، ليعود للقلب نقاءه ,, وللنفس صفاؤها .. فتطمئن الروح وتعود لتنشر أريج الود والحب من جديد .
كم من أخ عرفناه ، وصديق ألفناه ، طوى الزمان صفحته ، ومضى به قطار الحياة ، فودعنا ورحل ، ولم يبقي لنا إلا الذكريات ، ولأن عز في الدنيا اللقاء فبالآخرة لنا رجاء .
لا يستطيع اللسان التعبير عن كل ما في النفس تجاههم ، ولكن تأبى النفس إلا أن تبين بعض ما يتلجلج في الصدر .. ويشتعل في الأعماق .
ومع عودة الذكريات ...... يعود الأمل .
قال تعالى في حديث قدسي : (وجبت محبتي : للمتحابين فيَّ ، والمتجالسين فيَّ ، والمتزاورين فيَّ ، و المتباذلين فيَّ) *رواه*مالك و غيره .
قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم (الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه) رواه مسلم .
وقال عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام  (يا أيها الناس ! اسمعوا ، واعقلوا ، واعلموا أن لله عز وجل عبادا ليسوا بأنبياء ولا شهداء ، يغبطهم النبيون والشهداء على منازلهم وقربهم من الله فجثى رجل من الأعراب من قاصية الناس ، وألوى إلى النبي فقال : يا رسول الله ! ناس من الناس ليسوا بأنبياء ولا شهداء ، يغبطهم الأنبياء والشهداء على مجالسهم وقربهم من الله ، انعتهم لنا ، جلهم لنا – يعني صفهم لنا ، شكلهم لنا - ، فسر وجه النبي بسؤال الأعرابي ، فقال رسول الله : هم ناس من أفناء الناس ونوازع القبائل ، لم تصل بينهم أرحام متقاربة ، تحابوا في الله وتصافوا ، يضع الله لهم يوم القيامة منابر من نور فيجلسون عليها ، فيجعل وجوههم نورا ، وثيابهم نورا ، يفزع الناس يوم القيامة ولا يفزعون ، وهم أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون) صححه الألباني .
يقول الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ( ما أعطي عبد بعد الإسلام خيرا من أخ صالح ، فإذا رأي أحدكم وداً من أخيه فليتمسك به ) ويسميها التابعي مالك بن دينار : روح الدنيا ، فيقول: ( لم يبق من روح الدنيا إلا ثلاثة : لقاء الأخوان . والتهجد بالقرآن ، وبيت خال يذكر الله فيه ) .
ومن صفات الأخوة :
أن أحدهم : ( يرفع عنك ثقل التكلف ، وتسقط بينك وبينه مؤنة التحفظ ، وكان جعفر بن محمد الصادق ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ يقول : أثقل أخواني على : من يتكلف لي وأتحفظ منه ، وأخفهم على قلبي من أكون معه كما أكون وحدي ) .
ومن صفاتهم : مذاكرة الآخرة ، كما قال الحسن البصري : ( إخواننا أحب إلينا من أهلنا وأولادنا ، لأن أهلنا يذكروننا بالدنيا ، وإخواننا يذكروننا بالآخرة ) .
يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله كلاما موجزا شاملا :
الاجتماع بالإخوان قسمان :
أحدهما : اجتماع على مؤانسة الطبع وشغل الوقت ، فهذا مضرته أرجح من منفعته ، وأقل ما فيه أنه يفسد القلب ويضيع الوقت .
والثاني : الاجتماع بهم على التعاون على أسباب النجاة والتواصي بالحق والصبر ، فهذا من أعظم الغنيمة وأنفعها ، ولكن فيه ثلاث آفات أعاذنا الله منها :
1. تزين بعضهم لبعض .
2. الكلام والخلطة أكثر من الحاجة .
3. إن يصير ذلك شهوة وعادة ينقطع بها عن المقصود .
ويقول الفضيل بن عياض :
( من طلب أخاً بلا عيب صار بلا أخ ) فضع حسابك أن من تتعاقد معه في الإخوة غير معصوم عن الخطأ والنسيان .
إذا ما بدت من صــاحب لك زلــة       فكــــن أنت محتالا لزلته عــذرا
أحب الفتى ينفي الفواحش سمعــه       كــــأن به عن كل فاحشة وقــرا
سليم دواعي الصدر لا باسط أذى       ولا مانع خيرا ، ولا قائل هجـراقال الإمام احمد بن حنبل : ""إن لنا أُناس لا نراهم إلا في كل عام مرة نحن أوثق بمودتهم ممن نراهم كل يوم"" .
وعن سعيد بن العاص قال : (أني لأكره أن يمر الذباب بجليسي مخافة أن يؤذيه) .
يقول ابن الجوزي رحمه الله  :في تعريف الأخوة وصفة الأخ المسلم :
إن أخاك الحق من كان معــك .... ومن ضر نفسه لينفعــك
ومن إذا ريب الزمان صدعك .... شتت فيك شمله ليجمعكفكيف نحقق هذه الأخوة ؟
أولا ..
بتقوية أواصرها وذلك بما يلي :
1 - حسن الظن :
قال تعالي (يا أيها الذين امنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم) الحجرات آية 12.
وقال صلي الله عليه وسلم (إياكم والظن فإنه أكذب الحديث) *رواه*الإمام مالك والبخاري ومسلم .
ولما مرض الشافعي مرض الموت دخل عليه تلميذه الربيع بن سليمان وقال له : قوي الله ضعفك يا إمام ، فقال الشافعي رحمه الله : ماذا تقول ؟ لو قوى الله ضعفي لقتلني
قال الربيع : والله ما اقصد يا إمام
قال الشافعي : والله لو شتمتني لعلمت أنك لا تقصد .
2- ترك المراء والجدال :
قال تعالى : (فلا تمار فيهم إلا مراء ظاهرا) الكهف آية 22 .
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (أنا زعيم بيت في ربض الجنة لمن ترك المراء وإن كان محقا) روى أبو داود وحسنه الألباني .
وقال بعض أهل العلم ان الجدال والمراء سبب في قسوة القلب وتثبيت الضغينة فيه ونزغ الورع منه .
يقول ابن قتيبه رحمه الله :مر بي بشر بن عبدالله بن أبي بكرة فقال لي : ما يجلسك هاهنا ؟ قلت خصومة بيني وبين ابن عم لي ، فقال بشر : إن لأبيك علي يدا أريد أن أجزيك بها ، واني ما رأيت شيئا اذهب للدين ولا انقص للمروءة ولا أضيع للذة العبادة ولا اشغل للقلب عن الله من الخصومة .
قال ابن قتيبة :
لما سمعت هذا الكلام قمت لأنصرف فقال لي خصمي :
ما لك فقلت لا أخاصمك أبدا ، فقال خصمي أعلمت أن الحق لي ؟ قلت ولمني أكرم نفسي عن هذا .
ثانيا ..
المحافظة على حقوق الأخوة والحقوق تنقسم إلى قسمين :
1- الحقوق العامة :
وهي تتلخص في حديث رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم :
(حقُّ المسلمِ على المسلمِ ست : إذا لقيته فسلم عليه ، وإن دعاك فأجِبه، وإن استنصَحَك فانصَح له ، وإن عطسَ فحمِد اللهَ فشمِّته وإن مرِض فعُده، وإن ماتَ فاتبَع جنازته) رواه مسلم .
2- الحقوق الخاصة :
1- حق أخيك في مالك :
فاعلم انك إن لم تؤثره علي نفسك بمالك فليس اقل في الفضل من أن تعطيه فضل مالك وإلا فالصدقة عليه ، فإن غلب عليك شحك فإن الله قد اوجب عليك الزكاة حق له في مالك .
2- حق أخيك في نفسك :
قضى ابن شبرمه حاجه لأحد إخوانه فأراد أن يكافئه على ذلك وجاءه بهدية قال ابن شبرمه ما هذا قال لما أسديته لي فقال ابن شبرمه خذ مالك عافاك الله إذا سالت أخاك حاجة فلم يجهد نفسه في قضائها فتوضأ للصلاة وكبر عليه أربع تكبيرات وعده في عداد الموتي .
3- حق أخيك في لسانك :
أن تصمت عما يكره مع مراعاة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر .
أن تتحدث بما يحب مع مراعاة عدم الكذب .
4- الدعاء له حيا أو ميتا :
حق أخيك في قلبك ويتلخص في العفو والوفاء .
والعفو أن يتجاوز العبد عمن أساء في حقه من إخوانه بل يحسن إليه .
والوفاء وهو الخلق الشريف العالي الرفيع الذي يبذل فيه المرء جهده لتنفيذ ما عاهد عليه على وجه التمام والكمال .
وأخيرا : اللهم إنك تعلم أن هذه القلوب قد اجتمعت على محبتك .. والتقت على طاعتك ... وتوحدت على دعوتك ... وتعاهدت على نصرت شريعتك .
فوثق اللهم رابطتها .... وأدم ودها ... وأهدها سبلها .. واملئها بنورك الذي لا يخبو .واشرح صدورها بفيض الإيمان بك وجميل التوكل عليك ... وأحيها بمعرفتك .. وأمتها على الشهادة في سبيلك .
اللهم ألف بين قلوبنا أجمعين واجمعنا في دار كرامتك إخوانا علي سرر متقابلين
نقول لإخواننا الذين نفتقدهم ما زال عبيركم في أجوائنا و شداكم في أسماعنا
نحبكم يا أحبتنا في الله
جمعنا الله و إياكم مع حبيبنا في الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
وتحت ظل الله سبحانه وتعالى يوم لا ظل إلا ظله
جعلنا الله وإياكم ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

أحمد وليد ملحم

----------


## لجين الندى

بوركت .. وجزيت خير الجزاء .. 
مـن فوائـد صحبـة الصالحيـن :
أنهم فـي اللـه أحبــوك ..
و إذا غبت عنهــم أفتقــدوك ..
و إذا غفـلت نبهــوك ..
و إذا دعوا لأنفسهم أشركوك ..
هم كالنجوم إذا ضلت سفينتك فى بحر الحياة هدوك ..
و غداً تحت عرش الرحمن سينتظروك ..

اللهم أرزقنا الصحبة الصالحة

----------


## إظهار الحق

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز
اللهم أرزقنا الصحبة الصالحة

----------


## الأصيلة

نعم من تجرربة لايعين المرء بعد الله الا الصديق الصالح

----------


## ابو حفصة الشامي

بارك الله بكم جميعا اخوتي في الله اسال الله ان يرزقنا الصحبة الصالحة ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد السعيد الجزائري

اللهم اجعلنا من المحبين فيك ..

----------

